# Carb blockers



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2006)

I bought some carb blockers (both prescription and over the counter) and they've been sitting on the shelf for months.  I guess I should start taking them pretty soon on my low carb days.  Does anyone have experience with these?  Soon I will and I will post anything I notice.


----------



## Mr.Huge (Mar 2, 2006)

*whats does your contain?*

I been using SyntheBLOCKplus from Synthetek Industries and have nothing but great success.  One thing I notice is i never get bloated on this no matter how much I eat.  With other products i have tried I can't seem to get rid of the extra feeling of bloatedness.


Mr.Huge


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll post what my carb blockers contain when I get home.  I'm at work right now so I can't check them...


----------



## Drudge (Mar 2, 2006)

Well the main ingredient is derived from white kidney beans.  I guess the white kidney beans are "supposed" to block the alpha-amylase enzyme (metabolizes starchy carbohydrates).  Ive read that when alpha-amylase is blocked glucoamylase (another starch digesting enzyme) may take over and begin starch digestion thus rendering the carb blocker useless.  Also, these carb blockers MIGHT block complex carbs but they DONT block simple carbs.  Sounds like a waste of $$$, Snake Oil if you will.


----------



## Strongman (Mar 2, 2006)

Many of them contain a "kidney bean" derivative...At least the ones that I have seen.  I do have a bottle at home, but it hasn't been opened


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2006)

Well the presecription stuff is called Glucar 50, which contains Acarbose, which is the generic of Precose.

Then I have an over the counter bottle of Carb Shuttle, which has the white kidney bean extract as others previously mentioned.  Also, it has Biotin, ALA, Gymnema Sylvestre (leaf), and Cayenne (fruit).

I think I'll stat using these soon and then I can report here what I notice...


----------



## Drudge (Mar 3, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Well the presecription stuff is called Glucar 50, which contains Acarbose, which is the generic of Precose.
> 
> Then I have an over the counter bottle of Carb Shuttle, which has the white kidney bean extract as others previously mentioned.  Also, it has Biotin, ALA, Gymnema Sylvestre (leaf), and Cayenne (fruit).
> 
> I think I'll stat using these soon and then I can report here what I notice...




I still have my doubts about carb blockers but do let us know how these compounds work out for you.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Mar 4, 2006)

.


----------



## Big A (Mar 5, 2006)

Like MrHUge I live on SyntheBLOCKplus. Can't prove whether it blocks the carbs and the fats when I take it (although the research shows that it does), but I definetely get ZERO bloating or gas when I take it with a meal, regardless of the size of the meal.


----------



## menzies2901 (Mar 7, 2006)

what is your opion on CLA 5000, i know that it isn't a carb blocker but i belive that it aids in the disposition of fat stores.


----------

